# Alabama Hobby Raceway Onroad 2007



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Here's a new thread for a fresh start. Let's have a great year of racing!!

Saturday's race results are on the Oval thread.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

*2007 Race Schedule*

THE NEW 2007 SCHEDULE WILL BE AS FOLLOWS: Racing is on every 1st and 3rd Saturday of the month-Winter times:12pm Jan. 6th to March 3rd then Nov. 17th to Dec. 15th. Summer times: 2pm March 17th to November 3rd.

We'll update our webpage as soon as possible. Sorry
for the confusion.

Brent


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Let's get a race going, I know that folks from Jackson would come... for the off-road... a hand full of for on-road.... 

Let make a date!!!

But please let's do it on the same weekend of a Bass Pro race, since we are putting this on.... ;-)


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds good. We're planning a big race for onroad this year. 1st place cash pay
outs. We still need to work on our driver's stand. We have an offroad and concrete
oval crowd tomorrow. Running touring cars on the oval has been hot the last
two months. We'll keep ya'll posted. I gotta get with Mark yet too about some
onroad races.


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

bvoltz said:


> Let's get a race going, I know that folks from Jackson would come... for the off-road... a hand full of for on-road....
> 
> Let make a date!!!
> 
> But please let's do it on the same weekend of a Bass Pro race, since we are putting this on.... ;-)


Hey Berry whats the Lets do it on the same weekend of the Bass Pro race mean??

Michael


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

We run concrete oval this weekend, results are on our oval thread.


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

mclake said:


> Hey Berry whats the Lets do it on the same weekend of the Bass Pro race mean??
> 
> Michael


Sorry about that... Let's not schedule a big race on the same date as the Bass Pro Races, because I for one would like to come to your track and run, but I can't on the dates of the Bass Pro races, because I'm runing them...

I know a number of the folks here in Jackson want to come over to your track and run... both off-road and on-road....


----------



## legends_remain (Jun 14, 2005)

what class will we be looking at for the onroad? im thinking on an electric touring car in the near future. i have a 12th scale but from the looks of it, noone has those anymore.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

The most popular last year was the stock TC3's and some 4's, also nitro TC's and
some Associateds. I run a stock TC3.


----------



## legends_remain (Jun 14, 2005)

ok thanks, i might try to pick up a electric TC3 somewhere but i have to get my pancar straight for now lol.


----------



## NitroBill (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi guys. Sorry to have lost touch with you. The Pelham gang might be back this year. I'm still running the same slow HPI nitro touring. It will be great to hear from you again. Such a nice track and nice folks, Thanks


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey BILL, good to hear from you. Still working on motorcycles? Track has only seen
a couple of races since you last came. We had about 4+ months last year with NO
racers. Got a partial driver's stand, got dibs on another to double its size. Weather
has taken a toll.

Brent

Also our website has not been updated yet. Scroll down on the front
page www.hobbyraceway.com and you'll see it in bold red. We're
every 1st and 3rd Saturday now.


----------



## NitroBill (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm still working on bikes but I'm in a position where I could sneak off at 12 a couple times a month, that would put me down there at 1 so I would have a hour to practice and I need it to keep up with you young guys. I'm 50 years old y'all need to cut me some slack. Can we get up enough nitro touring interest?


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Bill, haven't had any. COOPERS still has his nitro car. That's the only I know of 
right now. We can run you with the electrics though if no others show. We're
going to have a big onroad race sometime this year too.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Alright guys, let's come on out. Get them gloves and coats on and rub some paint!!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

I think the Club Spec went great! Looks like it is going to be a good class.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

*Saturday's Race Results*

Man what a day of racing!!!! The coldest day of the year
and we had the largest turn out!!!!! Five classes and
three tracks! Thanks for everyone's support and most of
all patience! I know our computer system is old and we
need to do some work on our loop fields, but we worked
through it. Hope everyone enjoyed themselves. Nice to
meet Chad and Jason. Always a pleaure to see Freddy and
Brandon return too. And thanks to our oval and onroad 
guys that are always there. Here's the results:

#1 NASCAR/RALLY(concrete oval): We have a new face, Mr James took home the gold! Was loose at the beginning but got her warmed up and sticking like glue. Jeff has found
his nitch, running real consistant laps. Everyone was 
trying new bodies too!
#2 CLUB SPEC TOURING CAR(onroad): New class we're trying.
Everyone run same batts, motor, and gearing. WELL, I am 
not sure about Steve!LOL He took home the gold. This class was geared down, but not the racing! Fun class!
#3 1/8 SCALE BUGGY(offroad): Spencer was your man on this
one. I just couldn't keep my nerves down, maybe next time!
Brandon had some tunning problems but got her going. Man
what alot of speed in this class!
#4 MONSTER TRUCK(offroad): No stranger-Spencer again. Jeff
was kicking some serious consistant laps. Anyone that can
go from pan car oval to monster offroad, that's good in my
book. And for Jason, great racing man with that Revo. Get
that Spektrum, and you'll be trouble free!
#5 OUTLAW (Truggy offroad): Cleveland R/C Raceway's man
Freddy tore it up. Always running, stayed clean, and come
out on top. Chad had that Mayhem popping! Lake had the
Pro dialed in but flamed out. I guess my trash talking may
have give him bad luck, sorry Lake. I'll take the blame!LOL! Had fun, see ya'll next time!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Club Spec rules we are trying now:


Any chassis touring car

No more than a 2000 battery stick pack(not matched)

Trinity Spec Rebuildable Motor (21 turn)

All cars are geared close together


Right now we are running 2000nimh packs and they have good punch and plenty of run time. Running any kind of tire right now trying to find what will run best and use up some of our older ones.

Anyone with a TC3 the gear is a 75 spur and 22 pinion. Steve found us a website that we can match almost any car.


Any other questions just post. This is just getting started and trying to make it fun and less expensive for everybody.


James


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

I've gotta get my tc3 off the shelf and try this class.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Lake and I will be out of town this weekend. COOPERS will have the computer.
I know that there will be some oval/onroad guys there, not sure about the offroad
dudes.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

spider004 said:


> Club Spec rules we are trying now:
> 
> 
> Any chassis touring car
> ...


That sounds good.
I'm going to try to get something together. Want to come race with ya'll without having to take out a small loan to get back into racing. This seems to be the way to go. Looking at a TC4 RTR. Is the gear ratio the same as the TC3?

Tommy B.


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

Tommy try to get you a TC3 more people run this and they seem to be better. Some have had the TC4 and sell and go back to the TC3.

Michael Lake


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

I wonder whats the difference is?

Tommy


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Looked for some TC3's at that place where everyone buys stuff worldwide. LOL. Didn't find any new ones. Didn't really want a used one. Looks like it'll have to be a 4.

Tommy


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Get whatever you think you need, it'll be good to see you come over and join us.
I might need a pit man for 1/8 scale too!!!LOL


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

I see how you are going to be Sanders, I guess that I get the boot. Thats ok, I see that I am not wanted anymore!!!


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Hey lake, he just wanted me to be part of a winning effort. lol

How many do ya'll usually have for the new class and the regular tc class?

Tommy


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

He's a cry baby Tommy.LOL He's not thinking far enough ahead, I was just trying to 
help him out that way he don't have to run the computer, call the races, and pit
my car.  

As far as the turn out, we run it once and there were 5 I think. I 
believe it'll bring in more as it catches on.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

B.A. Sanders said:


> As far as the turn out, we run it once and there were 5 I think. I
> believe it'll bring in more as it catches on.


Do you run a normal class of TC's on the crete? Any stock/19T, motor/battery
Hopefully it will pick up more when it warm's up a little.


----------



## Racer9 (Jan 22, 2004)

Whats up everyone, its been a while. the touring spec class sounds cool, can you be more specific on the tires and batteries


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

I think its the Trinity spec motor (rebuildable type)and any type 2000mah pack. Not a matched pack though.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

b4wizard. You can take this for what is worth. But the TC-4 is not half the car the 3 is. they had so many changes during release and updates. the only good they did was on the strg rack. other than that they made a POC as far as im concerned. the car is designed for nothing but Bullcrap tires or they will cut shock cups slap off them if it turns just a tad. Awful bumpsteer on car you must work on that. mickey mouse way they have everything shimmed on entire car. And im a Die hard AE fan. But not on this one.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Shaggy what you been up to? Next month On the crete again. 

Hello Racer 9 whatcha been up to?


----------



## shaggy (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey Slider,you feelen better.been testing a new touring oval and running some club spec.It's pretty cool to turn left and right.Should be at the track sat. Shannon


----------



## Racer9 (Jan 22, 2004)

not much paul, how have you been? im going to try to come out sat and check out the racing


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Slider said:


> b4wizard. You can take this for what is worth. But the TC-4 is not half the car the 3 is. they had so many changes during release and updates. the only good they did was on the strg rack. other than that they made a POC as far as im concerned. the car is designed for nothing but Bullcrap tires or they will cut shock cups slap off them if it turns just a tad. Awful bumpsteer on car you must work on that. mickey mouse way they have everything shimmed on entire car. And im a Die hard AE fan. But not on this one.


Thanks for the info. Glad you told me that.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Everyone. Im on the mend.It will be awhile before im ready to lay it down. Gurrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

Paul glad to hear that you are doing well and hope to see you back out soon when it warms up a little. Tommy I said the same thing just not in those words. Paul explanes hiself better, I just said get a TC3, lol.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

what would a used tc3 be worth? Just the chassis, no tires, body or electronics. I have all the electronics. Don't want to get to much tied up in it or may have to go with something belt drive.

_*Tommy*_


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

b4wizard. There are usually a few in swap and sell. They can usually be picked up for a fair price.


----------



## Cooper-S (Oct 22, 2004)

Hello Tommy,

If you find a car, come on over and I'll lend you a spec-motor and 2000 pack.

Several of us plan to have extra motors and batteries in case someone wants give it a try without the investment (even though we are trying to keep it as inexpensive as possible.)

Brent dropped the computer off at my house this morning... James has offered to stop by and pick it up on his way over.

As I mentioned in an earlier post, we are planning to run the spec-class and any other three that show up to make a class.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Had fun with the Club Spec today. Racer9 get that car fixed and get back out there. Looks like we will be adding a few more cars in the next few weeks. Nobody could catch Shannon today even with a rolling road block to slow him down! Hope to be back in 2 weeks.


James


----------



## Racer9 (Jan 22, 2004)

yeah had fun, thanks everyone for all the help and parts, going to order some parts and try to get out there next time. maybe it will be warmer too


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Jonathon???


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Cooper-S said:


> Hello Tommy,
> 
> If you find a car, come on over and I'll lend you a spec-motor and 2000 pack.
> 
> Several of us plan to have extra motors and batteries in case someone wants give it a try without the investment (even though we are trying to keep it as inexpensive as possible.)


Sounds good. thanks.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Does anyone know the part # for the spec battery packs? and motors?


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

The motor is a Trinity Spec Rebuildable Motor #SS2226
The battery is any 2000 pack or less.

James


----------



## Racer9 (Jan 22, 2004)

whats going on Brent, long time no see


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

spider004 said:


> The motor is a Trinity Spec Rebuildable Motor #SS2226
> The battery is any 2000 pack or less.
> 
> James


Thanks


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Racer9 said:


> whats going on Brent, long time no see


Would like to see you come back out. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> what would a used tc3 be worth? Just the chassis, no tires, body or electronics. I have all the electronics. Don't want to get to much tied up in it or may have to go with something belt drive.
> 
> _*Tommy*_



You could give me a call. I have one sitting at home that i might be will to loan/sell. You figured i would have heard from you by now--- since I have been trying to get you into a touring car for some time now!!! 

Mark


----------



## Racer9 (Jan 22, 2004)

rainey you have pm


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey said:


> You could give me a call. I have one sitting at home that i might be will to loan/sell. You figured i would have heard from you by now--- since I have been trying to get you into a touring car for some time now!!!
> 
> Mark


My phone had a wreck, so I have no one's numbers. PM it to me and I'l call you later on today or tonight. I've been wondering where you've been.

Tommy


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey,
Let me know something, I may be able to come over this weekend or next.

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

If any are interested, this weekend is the first race in the Bass Pro Series in Jackson, Ms. Come on over and check it out and join in on the fun. More info can be found at www.rcracingxtreme.com

Mark


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

When ya'll racing again?


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

We are racing this weekend. March 3. Its getting close to the time change but we will start racing around 12:00.

Lake


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

I will have my TC by the next race. May go get it this weekend.
It's Rainey's beginner car. 

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> It's Rainey's beginner car.
> 
> Tommy


I'll stop by and pick up that set of training wheels you wanted also ! :tongue: 

And I hope my friends in T-town made it through the weather ok-- check in when you can

Mark


----------



## mclake (Mar 1, 2004)

Well we had a nice day for racing, it was just a little cool but the racing was hot. We ran three classes. First we had the Oval Touring guys and man they were fast, the track was cooling down the whole day but the racing wasn't. James and Mark had the two fastest cars but Mark TQed and won the main even beating his own TQ. Next we had the new SPEC Touring and man what some racing. This is a fun class to get into, we are still working on the gearing and tweaking a little but man it was some close racing and not to hard on the pocket!! Mark also had the TQ and was the man to beat in the main. Shannon gave him a run but Mark was just smooth in the corners and edged him out. Last was the Offroad class, we had two 1/8 scale buggies and a REVO. Two of the three had never raced before and they both had a great showing. I myself really enjoy watching the REVO of Daniel and the 1/8 scale of Bobby dual it out, but in the end it was the Mayhem of Lake the took the gold (because Sanders was not around). Once again I want to thank all that came out and supported the track and hope to see you again in two weeks. Looking to get those Nascar guys back out and see some fast laps on the crete also.

Later, 
Lake
HOBBYRACEWAY.com


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks LAKE and COOPER for helping out, and all you racers too! Sorry couldn't 
make it, but had to take care of daughter. She just got home from the hospital
so everything is looking good.

Have a great week!

Brent


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey guys!

I'm completely new to the on-road scene, but I've been driving 1/10 offroad for a little over a year. Recently my interest has peaked in the on-road department, so I started paying attention to the guys who run on-road when I go visit on a raceday. I'd like some help with making tire decisions and what's needed to make a touring car able to run in the spec class. I know that you need the 21T trinity spec motor and batteries with no more than 2000 mAh, but I'm lost in some of the other parts.

I also know that the Tc3 is the hot chassis in the class, but I'm gonna buy new just because I like that new-car scent. :tongue: So I'll probably get the TC4. What do you guys reccomend in the way of tires and other misc. items to make a TC4 able to at least keep-up with you guys flying around the track. I've got a budget of around 330 dollars, so I don't want to go overboard.

Thanks again!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

RC basher. Im not going to try and talk you outta a new TC-4 But put it this way a used TC-3 is 100 times better car. The only thing worth having on the TC-4 is the strg rack.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

I didn't know that the TC4 was that bad. I'll start looking at TC3's I guess. Thanks for the heads-up!!!


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Until last week I had a ton of r/c magazines. They all said that the car with the formed chassis was pretty much a parking lot car. But the car with the graphite chassis, double deck (factory team version)was a good car. 
I went with the TC3 though. If I can get the hang of it may get the TC5.
I've always been a LOSI guy, but this time around AE. 

Tommy


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

RC basher- I agree with getting a TC3 you can still find them new if you shop around. All of us are running TC3's so we can have parts. You will have to put a 75t spur and a 22t pinion gear on to run Club Spec and for the tires we are trying a few different kinds before we go with one type.

James


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2007)

Cool! I'll start diggin'!


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Have ya'll tried the Take-Offs in the 27's. Seems most of the guys that run TC have them. Seem to be the most popular. And they're premounted. Around $30 a set.

Tommy


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

*WE WILL BE RACING THIS WEEKEND, even though it is the 5th weekend of this month and it is not a scheduled race day. The 1st weekend in April is
Easter, we feel this weekend will be better. Sorry for the last minutes notice. So any that want to run, please come!!!SIGN UP AT 11AM*


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Have ya'll decided on a tire for TC?
If I come over right now all I have are Take-Off's.
Let me know something. I need some track time. 

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

spider004 said:


> Running any kind of tire right now trying to find what will run best and use up some of our older ones.
> 
> 
> 
> James



By this answer, looks like you will be ok


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry, I can't help you Tommy. I do know that it dosen't matter right now. I've
been letting the racers take care of this class. Maybe Spider, CooperS, Lake will
see this and give you some idea. But as for now, they're running whatever.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

*March 31st Racing Results*

What a great day of racing. Especially since it was an
unscheduled day. We had three classes and run three tracks. It was the
battle of the electrics, first time we had only electric on the offroad.
Thanks to all that came, Mark for running the offroad for me, and to
Dan and family for helping me out with set up and tear down. Here's
the results.

#1 Nascar: Mark was the sleeper on this one. Had a hard time in all
qualifiers and didn't finish most. But in the main he brought home the 
gold! Running 5.7's on a pollen covered track! Shannon had the stronger
run most all the day, but a couple of glitches made driving tough and 
still came in second. James had a new brushless set up, once he gets it
down, ya'll better watch out! And little Corbin, not sure of the age,
maybe not even in the double digits yet, and he hung in there with the
big boys!

#2 Onroad Spec Class Touring: No stranger to the front of the pack-
Shannon took home the gold in this one. Very good lines and consistant
laps. Even had time to set 4' before the finish line to tease Mark before
he punched it!. Sorry Mark, can't go by the print outs for the finish, he had
you by more than the few seconds that it showed  

#3 Offroad Electric Truck: Now this was a fun class. First time we had 
1/10 electric run on the new layout. Our winner was Adam, with a great
run all day long! And not only that, but it was his first official race! I've
watched him practice a good bit. His hard worked paid off! Mr Weston 
was your next man, used to race a long time ago and was a serious 
contender. Duratrax and Associated were your top trucks, sorry but I
let the Losi clan down :tongue: 

Had a blast fella's. Everyone have a great week!!! :wave:


----------



## Racer9 (Jan 22, 2004)

hey guys i thought i would be able to come back out but i am just to busy with my schedule and other obligations. I have decided to sale all of my stuff. For anyone that is intrested i have a tc3(set up for tc spec or oval) with a lot of acc, inc. a new body new motor, quantom 2 speed control, also a ft b4, novak gt7 sc, jr xs3 radio, mini t, t4, bolink funny car, e-maxx, mrc super brain charger, and integy charger. I also am going to include the tools, tool box, extra bodies, extra tires. there is really to much to list. i will sell all of this for $600. I also have a tunnel hull boat with everything that i will sale for 200. you can pm me for any questions, or phone number, thanks guys


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

B.A. Sanders said:


> Sorry, I can't help you Tommy. I do know that it dosen't matter right now. I've
> been letting the racers take care of this class. Maybe Spider, CooperS, Lake will
> see this and give you some idea. But as for now, they're running whatever.


I'm probally going to see t-town before I get the chance to 
see jackson, just wanted to be sure. Maybe on ya'lls next race day.
All I have know is some used up 3300's for batts.

Tommy


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

I think I could round you up some batts if you come. Watch on here for our next
race day. We won't be racing this weekend because of Easter. Next race is 3rd
weekend of April.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks Brent.
I may just go the LHS and pick up a couple
of 1800 packs.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

*No Racing*

There will be no racing this Saturday due to it being Easter weekend.
We will resume our regular schedule on April 21st. :wave: 
Have a Happy Easter and a blessed weekend.

Brent


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Racer 9 check pm


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Looks like we will be using Take off 27cs tires for the Spec class. These seem to work the best. If anyone wants to come out and race Club Spec I usually keep a new motor and batteries so if you have a touring car sitting around bring it out and run it. 

Looks like nice weather this coming Saturday so we should have some good racin!


James


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

spider004 said:


> Looks like we will be using Take off 27cs tires for the Spec class. These seem to work the best. If anyone wants to come out and race Club Spec I usually keep a new motor and batteries so if you have a touring car sitting around bring it out and run it. James


I've almost got everything together......going to make it one weekend soon.
Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

spider004 said:


> Looks like nice weather this coming Saturday so we should have some good racin!
> 
> 
> James



Looks like "soon" is closer than you think ! Now get your stuff loaded up and go!  

Mark :wave:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

I would sure like to this weekend. May get 
the LHS to order a spec motor and some 
kind of 2000 or less pack today. :thumbsup: 

Tommy


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Well, I missed the order deadline.
Maybe next time.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

spider004 said:


> If anyone wants to come out and race Club Spec I usually keep a new motor and batteries so if you have a touring car sitting around bring it out and run it.
> 
> James


Ok -- but after reading this........... what is your excuse now ?  




Mark


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Mark, you like giving Tommy "H" don't ya? :lol:


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

*Track Vandalism*

Well, we had someone steal our meter from the power pole. Lake got
in contact with the Power Company, they said that they would have
one by this weekend. We'll just have to see. We'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Just wait untill I go to Jackson and put it on him
with his old car.LOL

Brent,
Seems its always someone taking something they
are not supposed to. 

Tommy


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

B.A. Sanders said:


> Mark, you like giving Tommy "H" don't ya? :lol:



If I wasnt... he would think i was mad at him ! :tongue: 


Just want to see him finally hit the track. Hate to hear that about the power.... kick them once for me when you find them.


Mark :wave:


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Rainey,
Did you get the pic I sent youon your cell?
or I sent it somewhere.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> Rainey,
> Did you get the pic I sent youon your cell?
> or I sent it somewhere.



nope.....


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

OOOOOOOOKKKKKKKKKKKK.
Wasn't nothing special.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

*No Racing This Saturday*

We got a new meter socket from the Power Company yesterday. I went
out there last night at about 9pm and the Power Company has not yet
disconnected the pole. So I wasn't able to change out the socket.
I've called them today. But we are on "their schedule". So once they
cut the line, I can get out there to change the socket, then I have to 
call them back for a reconnect. This process usually takes a day or so, and
since it's Friday, it won't happen. Sorry for those that planned to come
out, we'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

We now have power back on at the track. Racing will be held as scheduled this
Saturday. Sign up at 2pm. So let's get'em off those shelves and rub some paint!!


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

*Saturday's Race Results*

Thanks to our oval/onroad guys for coming out. It's always a blast 
wathcing the spec class run so close. I have to say that everyone
was on their "game" this time. All drivers displayed some great driving.

#1 Oval- Nascar(Spec Touring): Now this was a new class, sort of.
They took the Onroad setup and run it on the oval. Awesome racing!
We're talking less than half a second between cars-and that's not just
one or two laps-most all laps were run that way!!
James was your winner, Mark and Shannon were right there on him.

#2 Onroad- Spec Touring: Here again, close racing. This class is so
controllable that they even had time to do some "real racing", they
were bumping, pushing, and swapped leads between all cars several times.
Shannon was your winner here.

Awesome racing guys. Thanks for ya'll's support.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

James, Shannon- what degree front block carriers do ya'll use:
0degree, 2degree, or 4degree??


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Brent- Usually 0 degree but for the spec whatever you got will work!


James


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks man.


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

We will be racing Saturday around 2pm. Come on out and lets have some fun racin!


James


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

*New Race Director*

Hello folks. I know that a few know that Lake and I have stepped down
as race directors. James(AKA spider004) has stepped up to take the
job. So please help support him. Lake and I are ready to get back to
basics- just racing and having fun. Also with my children getting at the
age they are-I'll be doing more with them and I need the flexibility to
be able to do that. It's been over a year and a half that we've been
running the track and there have been lots of ups and some downs.
I hope that everyone is understanding. Also on an important note for
all of those that have donated money to help us out in times of need-
We took ALL the money and paid it forward to PARA. So the track rent
is taken care of to the end of September. We have felt that this was
the best way to spend the money. James and I both hold receipts for
proof. This will give James a good start in not having to worry about
rent. So the track is still operating. Watch for James' posts on track
updates. Thanks for your support and understanding.

If there are concerns or questions, feel free to pm me :wave: 

Brent


----------



## DARKPT (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks so much for all you've done, guys! James, let us know how we can help!


We spent some time at the track this morning repairing the road course driver's stand. It should be ready for a few more seasons!


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

DARKPT- Thanks for the help on drivers stand. Went out and looked at it and it looks really good. 


James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

Racing will be the 2nd and 4th Saturdays with sign up at 2:30pm and races start at 3pm. With night races on the Oval coming soon! I know this conflicts with some tracks but these dates will work better for us right now.


Thanks James


----------



## spider004 (Mar 15, 2004)

The rain is gone time to race! Racing starts at 3pm today. See everyone there.



James


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Ya'll doing any on-road?

Tommy


----------



## DARKPT (Oct 1, 2006)

The Tuscaloosa track was locked up this morning. The gate had a padlock, and the power meter is gone. It doesn't look stolen this time, as there's a clear plastic piece with an Alabama Power seal on it. Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

WHAT????!!!!! I'm gonna see if I can find out anything


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Track is shut down due to electrical not being code compliant. They had lightning
problems a week ago and messed some stuff up. So it's their policy to do a park
wide inspection and that's when they found our stuff. Will keep ya'll posted when
I hear something.


----------



## Racer9 (Jan 22, 2004)

hey guys, I have a dumas hot shot tunnel hull boat with motor, electronics, starter, fuel, stand and everything except the tuned pipe for sale for $250. hate to see it just sit here when someone could be using it. boat is orange with tribal flames. pm if intrested thanks


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Brent,
You or anyone heard anything about the tracks?

Tommy B


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

We're just sitting and waiting on what they are going to do. There's mentions
of signing leases, paying for upgrades, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla, bla.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

That sux on one hand, but would be good to have
something in writting from year to year.


----------



## DARKPT (Oct 1, 2006)

I'm thinking its time to make our case one at a time with PARA to open the track back up. Are they just going to let it sit indefinitely? I understand they are putting the finishing touches on a VERY NICE new R/C flying facility in town.

On the other hand, I did meet some nice folks in Gadsden and had fun in Wilsonville on Saturday. I'm not sure a 300 mile roundtrip is in the cards every weekend to get some track time in, though.


----------



## lVlONSTER (Jan 1, 2007)

*Wow*

I was hoping to start coming over at least once a month, or every other month when its opened back up. Do those other places mentioned above have Regular Races, and what kind of track/s do they have?


----------



## DARKPT (Oct 1, 2006)

You SHOULD come race in T-Town, just as soon as things are back in order. They have an offroad course, a dirt oval, an on-road street course, and a concrete oval. http://www.hobbyraceway.com/modules/news/

If you have to get your racing fix in somewhere else, here are the places I mentioned (both are configured with one off-road course suitable for buggies, trucks and truggies): 
http://www.scrcracing.com/schedule.shtml
http://www.tbirdhobbies.com/raceschedule.htm


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

DARKPT said:


> I'm thinking its time to make our case one at a time with PARA to open the track back up. Are they just going to let it sit indefinitely? I understand they are putting the finishing touches on a VERY NICE new R/C flying facility in town.


I agree. I have left a message for the guy in charge. No calls yet.
Can't get a straight answer either. The last thing he said is that "get
what you want, 'cause we're taking down everything that isn't safe".
When I heard that, I got nervous and went and picked up the starting 
gate. My father put too much time and money just for it to be thrown 
away. It's in safe keeping now.

Randy Dickson is the guy's name. He's in the downtown office. I've lost
the number, but it's in the phone book, a 562- number. Be my guest if
any concerned hobby guys want to call him. Maybe if they see that there
are concerns other than just one or two guys, they'll give us some answers.
And I think bringing up the air field isn't a bad idea either.


----------



## lVlONSTER (Jan 1, 2007)

*Yeah...*



DARKPT said:


> You SHOULD come race in T-Town, just as soon as things are back in order. They have an offroad course, a dirt oval, an on-road street course, and a concrete oval. http://www.hobbyraceway.com/modules/news/
> 
> If you have to get your racing fix in somewhere else, here are the places I mentioned (both are configured with one off-road course suitable for buggies, trucks and truggies):
> http://www.scrcracing.com/schedule.shtml
> http://www.tbirdhobbies.com/raceschedule.htm


Yeah, Ive been there a few months ago and saw the awesome layout (actually met you also DARKPT). We were the guys from Starkville/Columbus, MS that were in two big red 4WD Trucks. We were running T3s and a T4. One of the guys had a Nitro 4-Tec (I own it now) that he broke on the Concrete Oval. Anyway, I DO wish they would get this all straightened out. 

Look forward to returning (HOPEFULLY!!)


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

Did Spider give them the lease back. I thought he had it till September.

Maybe that is what there waiting for. Then they can level the place and make themselfs happy.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Nope. He had the track for a couple of months and come out there one day to 
find the gate locked.


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

So in other words P.A.R.A Has complete control over the facility. Correct!!!!!


----------



## 1Starpower (Sep 25, 2001)

Hey Brent, pm me your number and a prefered time I can call. need to talk to you about something

Daniel


----------



## DARKPT (Oct 1, 2006)

My wife drove by the track on Friday and noticed it was unlocked. I took the camera this morning and found some progress:

-the gate is unlocked now
-the pole and power panel by the on-road is gone, cut flush with the ground
-the breaker panel is gone, but the pole is still there
-the wires from the breaker panel were cut flush with the ground
-all lights have been removed
-almost all electrical outlets have been removed from the driver's stands

Here are a few pics:
mainpanel1.jpg 

mainpanel2.jpg

ovalstand.jpg 

offroadstand.jpg


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks DARKPT for the update. I didn't get to make it by the track this weekend.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Starpower, you got mail.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

I know there is some folks here and in Jackson 
just aching to come over for some on-road
action.

Tommy


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

b4wizard. It sounds as though. Hobby Raceway will be no longer. There has not been enough interest to make it continue. Kinda a shame it has been around for so long.
So this will be another racetrack facility down the tubes.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Slider thats bad news. From the pics, the tracks look great except for the dirt oval.
Man, I sure hate that for ya'll. 
Recon anyone would be interest in driving to Meridian if there was a track
(off-road, on-road) here.

Tommy


----------



## 1Starpower (Sep 25, 2001)

I still wanted to come and run the big bad dirt oval. Won the first time down when it was a low banking track.

Daniel


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

b4wizard said:


> Recon anyone would be interest in driving to Meridian if there was a track
> (off-road, on-road) here.
> 
> Tommy



As long as it's not on a Friday night, I'm sure some Jackson guys would come on off weekends from Bass Pro races.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm thinking maybe one good size club race a month at least. 
Maybe a winter series or something.


----------



## 1Starpower (Sep 25, 2001)

I drove by the track today and they have now removed the other light pole with the meter box and the power line.


----------



## lVlONSTER (Jan 1, 2007)

So, is that it, for sure? Guess I'll have to make plans to go south to Jackson now.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Better call someone first.


----------



## lVlONSTER (Jan 1, 2007)

*Huh?*



b4wizard said:


> Better call someone first.


What do you mean.


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

I believe the touring cars only run every couple weeks.
The gas classes run, but have a low turnout.
There is other tracks other than smallcars, thats the only
one I kinda watch. 
With more than one track in Jackson, tracks allternate weekends.


----------



## lVlONSTER (Jan 1, 2007)

How do I find out whos running where, when? Are there other Tracks between here (Starkville) and Jackson?


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

Ed @ smallcars 601-372-FAST in Jackson.
The other track is in Flowood. About 10-15 miles from smallcars.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Tommy, how you been doing?


----------



## b4wizard (Sep 27, 2003)

B.A. Sanders said:


> Tommy, how you been doing?


Good. Good to see you back on. How's thing's been going with everyone?

Tommy


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Sorry Tommy for asking you a question and not checking it for 10 days. LOL!
As far as me and Lake go, we're doing great, life is good. The city has taken
over the track though. Still don't know their plans really. Other than wanting 
someone to sign a lease, pay for the upgrades, bla, bla, bla. Lake and I just
travel to offroad tracks every once and a while. We're still in the hobby, just 
alot less.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

Waz up Brent! and tell my big buddy Lake HI also. If ya'll get the urge to head west to jackson, let me know. We have an offroad track in Flowwod and we could gather up a bunch of guys to run. well, try to gather them up -- some just want to bash these days!

Mark


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Glad to hear from ya Mark. Is the track closer to T-towm from Jackson or about
the same? Lake and I are big in 1/8 scale, Truggy, and some 1/10 scale.


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

about 30 minutes closer. Get off of 20 at the airport and snake alittle northeast. not hard to find. if interested let me know. ill get you good directions and make sure we have a crowd. And the track is geared for gas so it will right up your alley.


----------



## B.A. Sanders (Apr 6, 2004)

Cool!


----------

